# Wormy Hickory HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a hickory HF I did with a cedar collar on it. It was a wormy unit as you can see the small worm holes. It is 6 1/2" tall and 5" across. It is finished with Minwax Tung Oil finish. Walls are 1/8" thick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

Very Nice  on both turning 

Looks like you are moving from the novice to the expert mode  and maybe looking forward to a art showing one day 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW,

Sure is pretty... but I have to ask...

What is a "HF"...

... surely not a Habor Freight!  

I just cannot come up with anything for HF...

Sure is pretty... looks bigger than 6.5" high...

What is it used for? (I'll guess I'll find that out when I find out what HF means.  )

Thank you...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie,

Already told you once, but I'll repeat it again here...... AWESOME! 

You got it down buddy and I keep looking for you in the big time  Keep us posted on the time, date and channel we can catch your show


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really nice work. But question what kind of purple finish is on the opening. How hard was turning hickory I know oak is a pain but with hickory must have been a job and a lot of sharpening.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie really nice work. But question what kind of purple finish is on the opening. How hard was turning hickory I know oak is a pain but with hickory must have been a job and a lot of sharpening.


Actually it wasn't as hard as I thought. Black Locust and Oak is like turning concrete but this I only had to sharpen my tools once. The red or purple opening is cedar collar I put on it. I turned the collar to size out of cedar and glued it in place. Then I finished turning it so the curve matched. Mainly for show and contrasting wood.


----------

